# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کاتالیز ( برنامه چهار ماهه )  بیوپلاس

## meysamkh766

سلام بچه ها کسی خریده اینو ؟ راضی هست ؟ خیلی گرونه  :Yahoo (19): 
مسیر موفقیتتو "کاتالیز" کن ... ! | بیوپلاس ؛ لایف استایل کنکوری

----------


## pardisa

منم میخواستم بخرم ولی قیمتشو دیدم پشیمون شدم معلوم نیست بده یا خوب واقعا اگه کی استفاده کرده خوبه بگه

----------


## reza376

بابا اینا رو ول کنییدددددددددددددد همه چی به خودتون بستگی داره 
*اینارو اگه ول نکنی روز قبل کنکور میان بهت میگن ایا هنوز واسه کنکور 96 درس نخونده ایی ؟ نگران نباش ما برای شما برنامه ایی میریزم که شما حتما تو کنکور 96 فردا سه رقمی بشید 
*کنکورم شده دلال بازی آقایون که ی پولی در بیارن ! بابا برنامه فقط 10 درصد کاره ! بقیش تلاش خودتونه همینو بس ! برنامه یچیز کاملا شخصیه عزیز من حالا ایشون شاید رتبه خوب اورده باشه حالا می خواد این برنامه خودشو برای شما هم بریزه ! این ویسو گوش کنید : 210 Days To Win این چرندیاتم که بعضی موسسات میگن اصلا توجه نکنید ....

----------


## meysamkh766

> منم میخواستم بخرم ولی قیمتشو دیدم پشیمون شدم معلوم نیست بده یا خوب واقعا اگه کی استفاده کرده خوبه بگه





> بابا اینا رو ول کنییدددددددددددددد همه چی به خودتون بستگی داره 
> *اینارو اگه ول نکنی روز قبل کنکور میان بهت میگن ایا هنوز واسه کنکور 96 درس نخونده ایی ؟ نگران نباش ما برای شما برنامه ایی میریزم که شما حتما تو کنکور 96 فردا سه رقمی بشید 
> *کنکورم شده دلال بازی آقایون که ی پولی در بیارن ! بابا برنامه فقط 10 درصد کاره ! بقیش تلاش خودتونه همینو بس ! برنامه یچیز کاملا شخصیه عزیز من حالا ایشون شاید رتبه خوب اورده باشه حالا می خواد این برنامه خودشو برای شما هم بریزه ! این ویسو گوش کنید : 210 Days To Win این چرندیاتم که بعضی موسسات میگن اصلا توجه نکنید ....


.
من که نمیخرم اگ کپیش بیاد دانلود میکنم

----------


## pardisa

> .
> من که نمیخرم اگ کپیش بیاد دانلود میکنم


منم پی دی وی دی و کلا این موسسه ها نیستم حتی کلاس نمیرم مشاورم ندارم ولی این چون جزوه اس گفتم شاید خوب باشه

----------


## meysamkh766

> منم پی دی وی دی و کلا این موسسه ها نیستم حتی کلاس نمیرم مشاورم ندارم ولی این چون جزوه اس گفتم شاید خوب باشه


.
پی دی اف هست پرینت شده بود باز یه چیزی ! بیشتر از 50 تومن دیگ نمیارزه ازمون قلمچی میخوام برم مگ این همه پول بدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pardisa

> .
> پی دی اف هست پرینت شده بود باز یه چیزی ! بیشتر از 50 تومن دیگ نمیارزه ازمون قلمچی میخوام برم مگ این همه پول بدم


 :Yahoo (20):  والا من هنوز منتظرم قلم چی برای جمع بندیاش ثبت نام کنم هزینش زیاد نشه

----------


## meysamkh766

> والا من هنوز منتظرم قلم چی برای جمع بندیاش ثبت نام کنم هزینش زیاد نشه


.
تلگ

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

بیخیال این چیزا شید
بعد پشیمون میشید

----------


## Healer

تاپیکای پارسالو یکم بگردید 
من یکی از دوستان برنامه چهارماهه مکتبستانو گذاشته بود واسه منم فرستاد اما بلد نیستم با گوشی بذارمش

----------


## mnb1392

> تاپیکای پارسالو یکم بگردید 
> من یکی از دوستان برنامه چهارماهه مکتبستانو گذاشته بود واسه منم فرستاد اما بلد نیستم با گوشی بذارمش


سلام 
تو پیکو فایل اپلود کنید لینک رو بزارید اینجا

----------


## Healer

> سلام 
> تو پیکو فایل اپلود کنید لینک رو بزارید اینجا


 :Yahoo (110): 
من که بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mnb1392

> من که بلد نیستم


اها اگ خواستی من میتونم تو تلگرام بگیرمش بفرستم اینجا 
میل خودتون هست  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Healer

> اها اگ خواستی من میتونم تو تلگرام بگیرمش بفرستم اینجا 
> میل خودتون هست


تلگرام ندارم
از دوستم یاد میگیرم بعدش میذارم براتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mnb1392

> تلگرام ندارم
> از دوستم یاد میگیرم بعدش میذارم براتون


باشه 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

بهترین برنامه ریز هر انسان خودشه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## lvjqd

> تلگرام ندارم
> از دوستم یاد میگیرم بعدش میذارم براتون



سلام 

لطف می کنید
منتظریم

----------


## ahmad17

برنامه بیو پلاس خیلی بده یعنی افتضاحه 
خیلی بی انصاف هستن

----------


## zamina

برنامه پلاس  خوبه و یانه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sepehrganji

میخواید چیکار برنامه
خودتون بشینید دو دو تا چهار تا کنید بر اساس ساعتی که قصد دارید مطالعه کنید یه برنامه بنویسید !
پول زیاد دارید کمک کنید به خیریه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> برنامه پلاس  خوبه و یانه


   تجربی شو نمیدونم ولی پارسال دوستم ریاضیشو خرید افتضاح بود!همون اولی رو خوند و بعد کنارش گذاشت !شاید یه ذره خوب باشه ولی در کل توصیش نمیکنم و بهتره که خودتون برای این چند ماه برنامه بریزید.

----------


## Erfan75

سلام..من دانشجوی انصرافی تهران هستم و تازه شروع کردم...نمونه کاتالیز رو از سایت بیوپلاس دانلود کردم...بنظرم چیز خوبیه و به عنوان یه مکمل میتونه خیلی کمک کنه به کسی مثل من که دیر شروع کرده...اما قیمتش یکمی بالاست متاسفانههههه :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سلام..من دانشجوی انصرافی تهران هستم و تازه شروع کردم...نمونه کاتالیز رو از سایت بیوپلاس دانلود کردم...بنظرم چیز خوبیه و به عنوان یه مکمل میتونه خیلی کمک کنه به کسی مثل من که دیر شروع کرده...اما قیمتش یکمی بالاست متاسفانههههه


لينك كانالشو برات فرستادم، دانلودش كن ببين، باشه كه كمكتون كنه!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Churchill

> لينك كانالشو برات فرستادم، دانلودش كن ببين، باشه كه كمكتون كنه!


 مطمئنا الان اعضاشون اینجا هستن  با این کاری که کردی ببیننت کاری میکنن سرد و گرم روزگار رو حس نکنی:troll (4):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> مطمئنا الان اعضاشون اینجا هستن  با این کاری که کردی ببیننت کاری میکنن سرد و گرم روزگار رو حس نکنی:troll (4):


چهارتا دانشجو كه بيشتر نيستن، كسي كه لاف غريبي بزنه، آشناي فرداست، شما حرص نخور.

----------

